# Is a city like Rapture(Bioshock) plausible?



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

According to the wiki and other sources the city was built about 1900m under water, and as you can see some of the buildings look like supertalls. Now, I know the art deco skyscrapers is not ideal for those high pressures, but lets say money is no limit, is it possible?


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

deadhead....your argument reminds me a very interesting movie: the abyss by james cameron....
there is a city under the water...


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Picture of the fictional city if you haven't played Bioshock:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ A true cool city!


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Art deco underwater.


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

I don't know much about that city, but from what I see, I don't think it makes any sense with today's existing materials. First, the natural forces there, as I think the buildings are full of air, so with the water pressure, they would float, and the water horizontal forces would be much stronger than the wind, so I think the buildings should be very horizontal and they could be attached to the ground just with steel wires. So from what I think, the skyline would look similiar to that but rotating it 90 degrees, so the skyscrapers grow horizontally, at any distance from the ground.


----------

